# Handige Ubuntu features

## Bekker

Hallo Gentoo'ers

Ik ben een tijdje met Ubuntu aan het spelen geweest. Er was 1 feature die ik wel heel erg handig vond. Elke memory stick of MP3 speler die ik op de USB bus aansloot kreeg automatisch een icon op de desktop  die ik kon gebruiken om de inhoud te bekijken. Er was zelfs een verschillend icon voor een normale USB stick en een MP3 speler. Ook CDroms kregen zo'n icon. 

Nou is de vraag: hoe krijg ik dit voor elkaar in Gentoo? Moet ik overstappen op udev? 

In Ubuntu  heb ik zelf helemaal niets hoeven te veranderen aan b.v. /etc/fstab. Het werkte allemaal automatisch na installatie. Erg leuk gedaan. 

Nap

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

Hello Gentoo'ers

I've been playing with Ubuntu for a while. There was 1 particular feature I found extremely handy. Every memory stick or MP3 player I connected to the usb bus automatically got an icon on the desktop that I could use to browse its contents. There even was a different icon for a normal USB stick and an MP3 player. CDRoms got a similar icon.

My question now: how do I get this done in Gentoo? Should I switch to udev?

In Ubuntu I didn't have to change anything in i.e. /etc/fstab. It all just worked automatically after installation. Very nicely done.

Nap

----------

## Q-collective

 *Bekker wrote:*   

> Hallo Gentoo'ers
> 
> Ik ben een tijdje met Ubuntu aan het spelen geweest. Er was 1 feature die ik wel heel erg handig vond. Elke memory stick of MP3 speler die ik op de USB bus aansloot kreeg automatisch een icon op de desktop  die ik kon gebruiken om de inhoud te bekijken. Er was zelfs een verschillend icon voor een normale USB stick en een MP3 speler. Ook CDroms kregen zo'n icon. 
> 
> Nou is de vraag: hoe krijg ik dit voor elkaar in Gentoo? 

 

```
emerge gnome-volume-manager
```

 *Quote:*   

> Moet ik overstappen op udev? 

 

Yup, maar dit is vrij simpel:

1. emerge udev

2. devfs uit de kernel knikkeren

3. reboot

 *Quote:*   

> In Ubuntu  heb ik zelf helemaal niets hoeven te veranderen aan b.v. /etc/fstab. Het werkte allemaal automatisch na installatie. Erg leuk gedaan. 

 

Dit heeft niks met Ubuntu te maken, zo werkt GVM gewoon  :Wink: 

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

 *Bekker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >snip<
> 
> My question now: how do I get this done in Gentoo?
> ...

 

```

emerge gnome-volume-manager

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Should i switch to udev?
> 
> 

 

Yup, but that's relatively simpel:

1. emerge udev

2. remove devfs from the kernel

3. reboot

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In Ubuntu I didn't have to change anything in i.e. /etc/fstab. It all just worked automatically after installation. Very nicely done.
> 
> 

 

That's not specific to Ubuntu, that's just how GVM works.  :Wink: 

----------

## ikke

je vergeet een ding

```
rc-update add hald default
```

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

you're forgetting one thing:

```
rc-update add hald default
```

----------

## Q-collective

 *ikke wrote:*   

> je vergeet een ding
> 
> ```
> rc-update add hald default
> ```
> ...

 

en natuurlijk "emerge hal"  :Wink: 

Meer info over het installeren van gnome-volume-manager

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

 *ikke wrote:*   

> you're forgetting one thing
> 
> ```
> rc-update add hald default
> ```
> ...

 

and of course "emerge hal"   :Wink: 

More info about installing gnome-volume-manager

----------

## Bekker

Bedankt voor alle replies!

Ik heb udev nu aan de praat (samen met hal en hotplug) dus als ik de USB stick inplug krijg ik het device te zien in mijn "computer" venster. Moet hem nog wel met de hand mounten. Kan dat ook automatisch?

Verder loop ik opnieuw tegen een zeer irritant probleem aan. Als ik op de USB stick ben bezig geweest en ik wil hem daarna unmounten krijg ik "device busy". Ik heb alle windows die ik had gesloten dus er kan niets meer bezig zijn. Wat is het probleem? Waarom is er geen "kop dicht en unmounten dat ding" knop? 

Wat verder wel leuk gedaan was bij Ubuntu is dat bij het aansluiten van mijn digitale camera automatisch GTKam (of een clone hiervan) werd opgestart. Kan ik dit ook voor mekaar krijgen in Gentoo?

Alvast bedankt voor de tips.

Nap

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for all the replies!

I got udev working now (together with hal and hotplug) so when I plug in the USB stick the device shows up in my "computer" window. I have to mount it manually though. Can this be done automatically?

Furthermore, I'm encountering a very irritating problem. When I'v been using the USB stick and I want to unmount it afterwards, I get a  "device busy". I closed all windows that I had so nothing can be busy anymore. What is the problem? Why is there no "shut up and unmount the thing"-button?

Another nice feature in Ubuntu is that when I connect my digital camera GTKam (or a clone) automatically started. Can I get Gentoo to do this as well?

Thanks for the tips so far.

Nap

----------

## Q-collective

Weet je zeker dat je ook GVM hebt geinstalleerd? Dan hoort dat allemaal automagisch te gaan.

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku------------------------------------------------------

Are you sure you have GVM installed? It's supposed to work automagically if you have.

----------

## ruben-

Dit is niet echt Ubuntu, dit is de software erop die bij gnome enz hoort, normaal, als je alles goed configureerd kan je het verschil van werking (zonder consoles te openen) niet echt zien tussen ubuntu en gentoo..

- Ruben

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

That's not really Ubuntu, that's the software that comes with gnome etc, normally, if you have everything properly configured you can't really see the difference in operation (without opening any consoles) between Ubuntu and Gentoo..

- Ruben

----------

## ikke

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *ikke wrote:*   je vergeet een ding
> 
> ```
> rc-update add hald default
> ```
> ...

 Neen, emerge gnome-volume-manager zal hal al mee binnetrekken  :Wink: 

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *ikke wrote:*   you're forgetting one thing
> 
> ```
> rc-update add hald default
> ```
> ...

 No, emerge gnome-volume-manager will pull in hal as well  :Wink: 

----------

## Bekker

Nou, ik heb de volume manager draaien en mijn USB stick wordt probleemloos automatisch gemount. 

Mijn MP3 speler is nog een probleem. Ubuntu ziet hem wel (en hangt er zelfs een mooi Ipod icoontje aan). Gentoo (nog) niet. dmesg geeft ook helemaal niets als ik hem in de USB poort stop. Hetzelfde geldt voor mijn digitale camera.

alvast bedankt voor de antwoorden.

Nap

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

Well, I have the volume manager up and running and my USB stick gets automatically mounted without a problem.

My MP3 player still poses a problem. Ubuntu sees it (and it even attaches a nice Ipod icon to it). Gentoo (still) doesn't. dmesg doesn't give anything at all when I plug it into the USB port. The same goes for my digital camera.

Nap

----------

## ikke

 *Bekker wrote:*   

> Nou, ik heb de volume manager draaien en mijn USB stick wordt probleemloos automatisch gemount. 
> 
> Mijn MP3 speler is nog een probleem. Ubuntu ziet hem wel (en hangt er zelfs een mooi Ipod icoontje aan). Gentoo (nog) niet. dmesg geeft ook helemaal niets als ik hem in de USB poort stop. Hetzelfde geldt voor mijn digitale camera.
> 
> alvast bedankt voor de antwoorden.
> ...

 Kan zijn dat je enkele kernel drivers mist, of niet geladen hebt...

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku------------------------------------------------------

 *Bekker wrote:*   

> Well, I have the volume manager up and running and my USB stick gets automatically mounted without a problem.
> 
> My MP3 player still poses a problem. Ubuntu sees it (and it even attaches a nice Ipod icon to it). Gentoo (still) doesn't. dmesg doesn't give anything at all when I plug it into the USB port. The same goes for my digital camera.
> 
> Nap

 Could be you're missing some kernel drivers, or didn't load them...

----------

## Bekker

O.k. maar welke kernel modules dan? Ik dacht dat MP3 spelers en digitale cameras gewoon als USB mass storage gezien worden. Heeft iemand heer meer info over? En zoals gezegd zowel de MP3 speler als de digitale camera (Canon Powershot S50) worden prima door Ubuntu ondersteunt, dus er is Linux support voor.

Groeten

Nap

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

O.k. but what kernel modules then? I thought MP3 players and digital cameras were just seen as USB mass storage. Does anyone have any more info on that? And as I said both the MP3 player and de digital camera (Canon Powershot S50) are supported fine by Ubuntu, so there is Linux support for them.

Greetings

Nap

----------

## Bekker

Detectie probleem opgelost. Het bleek dat ik behalve EHCI, UHCI ook OHCI support in de kernel moest compileren. Nu detecteert hij zowel de MP3 speler als de digitale camera. 

De volgende uitdaging is om de icon op de desktop voor de MP3 speler anders te maken dan voor een USB stick (ik krijg nu voor beide een generiek USB disk icon). 

Ook is het nog niet mogelijk om met gthumb de foto's van de camera te halen. In het file menu is de optie "import photos" grijs. Met gtkam lukt het echter wel. Is dit een kwestie van de juiste USE flag bij de compilatie van gthumb? 

Tips zijn van harte welkom.

Nap

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku------------------------------------------------------

Detection problem solved. It turned out that not only I had to compile EHCI and UHCI into the kernel but OHCI support as well. Now it detects both the MP3 player and the digital camera.

The next challenge is to change the desktop icon for the MP3 player into simething different than the one for the USB stick (I'm getting a generic USB disk icon for both now).

It also isn't possible to retrieve de photographs from the camera using gthumb. The "import photos" option in the file menu is grayed out. Using GTKam it does work however. Is this a question of using the correct USE flag when compiling gthumb.

Tips are warmly welcomed.

Nap

----------

## Bekker

Het importeren van foto's uit de digitale camera met gthumb is opgelost. Voor "emerge gthumb" moet je eerste "gphoto2" aan de USE flag toevoegen (in /etc/make.conf). Dan werkt het perfect. 

Nap

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

Importing photographs from the digital camera using gthumb has been solved. Before "emerge gthumb" you have to add "gphoto2" to the USE flag  (in /etc/make.conf). It works perfect than.

----------

## BlackEdder

Je kan in ieder geval udev rules maken om ze op een specifieke plek te laten mounten en dan kan je ze misschien ook aparte icoontjes geven:

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

Als je ubuntu nog geinstalleerd hebt zou je naar hun config files kunnen kijken

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

In any case you can make udev rules to have them mounted in a specific spot and maybe you can give the separate icons as well:

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

If you still have ubuntu installed you could take a look at their config files

----------

## toMeloos

ik snap niet wat nou allemaal het probleem is. emerge gewoon gnome 2.10 met de +hal use-flag....

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

I don't get the problem. just emerge gnome 2.10 with the +hal use-flag...

----------

## Q-collective

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> ik snap niet wat nou allemaal het probleem is. emerge gewoon gnome 2.10 met de +hal use-flag....

 

En als ie nou eens geen gnome gebruikt?  :Wink: 

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

 *toMeloos wrote:*   

> I don't get the problem. just emerge gnome 2.10 with the +hal use-flag...

 

And what if he doesn't use gnome?  :Wink: 

----------

## praseodymium

Werkt ook met KDE, heb hier KDE SVN met +hal useflag.

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

It works with KDE as well, I got KDE SVN with +hal useflag here.

----------

## Q-collective

Omg  :Smile: 

Nice translating job!  :Wink: 

----------

## nixnut

Goeie actie!

JSharku++

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM garo-------------------------------------------------------

Good action!

JSharku++

----------

## JSharku

Wel ja, in de 3 jaar of zo dat ik Gentoo gebruik heb ik nog niet vaak hulp nodig gehad, getuige van de kwaliteit van Gentoo, maar als ik het nodig had was de community er telkens voor mij.  Ik ben gewoon blij eens iets terug te kunnen doen.

-------------------------------------------------------TRANSLATION FROM JSharku-------------------------------------------------------

I haven't had much need for help in the 3 years or so that I've been using Gentoo, that goes to show for Gentoo's quality, but when I did need help the community has always been there for me, so I'm just glad to be able to give something back.

Sharku

----------

